# Well it's OFFICIALLY field time



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The time that we all wait for is HERE. :rockon: I know some guys out west have been shooting already....tires of being jealous every weekend when I get a ton of pics on my FB page...they even have the nerve to tag me in them to rub it in  

But the 1st field round of the year in my neck of the woods is tomorrow.....I have no marks so it should be interesting :chortle: although I have a tape on the bow that should be REALLY close...just have to take 5 mins to figure out the bunny marks for the VE 

Can't wait to fling em....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

"Choot 'em!" Hornet. ;-)


----------



## Nuclear Longbow (Dec 13, 2007)

Good for you...have fun and be safe. As you like to say, "Let 'em eat!"


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Our first is next weekend. I'm running it so no shooting for me. Tried that last year...doesn't work well...


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> The time that we all wait for is HERE. :rockon: I know some guys out west have been shooting already....tires of being jealous every weekend when I get a ton of pics on my FB page...they even have the nerve to tag me in them to rub it in
> 
> But the 1st field round of the year in my neck of the woods is tomorrow.....I have no marks so it should be interesting :chortle: although I have a tape on the bow that should be REALLY close...just have to take 5 mins to figure out the bunny marks for the VE
> 
> ...


 Hope all your fun putting together the green Goblin stays with you on the range.
Let us know how you made out.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mag41vance said:


> Hope all your fun putting together the green Goblin stays with you on the range.
> Let us know how you made out.


I don't know if I'd call it "fun" :chortle: I hate setting up new bows....

But I actually had stuff come up and didn't get to make it. 

Should make it to the range tomorrow though to get things dialed in and probably shoot a half then. :wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> I don't know if I'd call it "fun" :chortle: I hate setting up new bows....
> 
> But I actually had stuff come up and didn't get to make it.
> 
> ...


I'm hoping my sour apple arrives today so I can set it up. 12 days and counting since purchase. :noidea:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I hate that you didn't make it out this weekend. I got the chance to head out on Sat and shoot a half. I had to be home in time to get ready to attend a wedding Sat evening so I didn't have time for all 28.

I finally got tired of saying that I wanted to shoot my orange bow and then shoot the red one instead, so the week before last I took them apart and changed them up. Now my orange bow has 3000 limbs with black pockets and cams and my red one has 2000 limbs with silver pockets and bronze cams. Yeah the red one is ugly but the orange one is ready for action. 

Halloween 13 made her maiden trip this weekend with the new Nano Pros. Having not shot since August I really had no expectations. I just wanted to break some good shots and enjoy myself. Started with an 18 on the first target of the day. It's a downhill 50 that causes most people a little trouble so I wasn't too worried about the score considering the long layoff. After that I got into a decent rhythm. Most of the shots felt pretty good but a few got away from me. At the end of the day I looked at Archers Score and was shocked.:shocked: Then I crossed that with the cards and it matched. Finished my first half of the year with a 271 26X. 

That's better than most of the halves I shot last year. Things are looking good for this year. I may have to amend my goals but I don't want to get too excited. It's early. :becky:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I'm not that worried about it. Sat was rather chilly in comparison to yesterday and what the rest of the week will be and yesterday was CRAZY windy. So it may have been a blessing in disguise. Tomorrow is gonna push 80 so it will be a good day to be outside. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

And now for us PA guys too, State Indoor is over now!! Tired of yellow ready for some white/black spots  I do look forward to State Target though, since it is at distance


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Our first Penn Dutch field shoot is this weekend too, not much time to convert rigs around for the guys unlucky enough to only have one bow.


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

I really really wanted to get out on saturday and shoot a round, but the wind picked up so much, and started raining early, so my weekend plans went to crap. I have my marks and am dialed in, but just need to get out and shoot a round.. I just wish this stupid weather would just cooperate...! Its flippin April, can we at least get some 60 degree days, with sun... at all?! lol

B~


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Well, I'm going to shoot a Flint Round mail in in Ohio this coming weekend, does that count?


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I killed the first skeeter of the year this morning. let the games begin.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

I spent the winter in Florida and got to shoot a field round every Tuesday and Saturday morning all winter long. Kind of took a liking to field archery . Even building a small course in my back woods. Now that's getting serious.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

draw29 said:


> I spent the winter in Florida and got to shoot a field round every Tuesday and Saturday morning all winter long. Kind of took a liking to field archery . Even building a small course in my back woods. Now that's getting serious.


About time you started shooting some real archery instead of rubber deer..


----------



## CSarge (Jul 11, 2012)

cant wait for tomorrow supposed to be nice want to put the 26-13's away and get out the vaps!


----------



## Smoknnca (Sep 13, 2011)

E


Brad HT said:


> I really really wanted to get out on saturday and shoot a round, but the wind picked up so much, and started raining early, so my weekend plans went to crap. I have my marks and am dialed in, but just need to get out and shoot a round.. I just wish this stupid weather would just cooperate...! Its flippin April, can we at least get some 60 degree days, with sun... at all?! lol
> 
> B~


Lol thanks exactly why I stayed out shooting today. I figured it maybe windy in redding for the western roundup so I should learn how my arrows fly in the wind. I only missed one carpet bale today because I forgot to readjust sight when. When from 77 yards down to 35. Lol only did that 2 more times but it still hit the target.


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

Was able to get 5 pins set today for the BHFS sight and almost got a tape dialed in for the FS sight. Felt so good to get out there and shoot long distance. I've had a long lay off due to a bad case of shooter's elbow. Glad that's over (hopefully).


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well I got out and busted the cobwebs off my field legs and the Green Goblin today. 

What an awesome day outside...it was in the 80s...a little windy but not that bad. Though the wind did cause me to let down a few times or wait between shots. 

It was so nice to get out and not only shoot the new to me VE but to shoot longer distances....I actually haven't shot field since we were on the Hill in July  :faint: and haven't shot more then 40 yds since I sighted in my hunting bow in the fall  

No worries though I have the Green Goblin. 

So I headed to the range this morning with a guy I met at work when he came in to for me to work on his bow that is a Bowhunter that has NEVER seen a field range before from Texas. I have him the rundown and explained each target to him and how to shoot them since he was shooting BHFS gear. And unlike most "hunters/3D guys" he wasn't afraid of the long shots :wink: 

I threw a new tape on my bow...just guessed at which one I needed and it was correct :thumb: shot 6 arrows at 20...moved my needle..and 4 and 40 and hit the course. 

Now I was kind of leery or worried about the rust that would show up on the course. But it wasn't that bad actually...started out kind of iffy and wondering when in the heck I would shoot a 20...

Target 1 was a 25 and I shot a 19 with everything kind of left...add a click to the rest. 

#2 a 35 f...everyone knows I hate this target. 18 with one 4 because while explaining the target to the newbie I didn't move my sight :doh:

#3 is a slight uphill 50....shot a 19 with the 1st arrow over 40 for the year being a HOOTER. 

#4 was a 40... Shot a pathetic 19. Things just weren't right and I realized my peep height was off so I had to make an adjustment. 

#5 was a 20....shot an UGLY 20 and 1. Forgot to make the adjustment to the sight for moving the peep...but I fixed it and the next target was my favorite. 

#6 was the 60... Wouldn't you know the 1st time shooting the Green Goblin at 60 I shoot a 20...we are now in love. 

#7 was a 45...I HATE this target on this range more then the 35 f. On top of that someone felt the need to have the wrong target up...it was a 15-30 yd face...still I managed a 19. Happy dance time. 

#8 is a 65...wouldn't you know I smoked that one for a 20 also. 

#9 is a 15 downhill that actuall has a cut...20 and 4. Oh heck yeah. 

#10 is the 80...wrong face again. The 50 yd face is a doozy at 80 even more when it chewed up...but I still managed an 18 with 5s at 80 and 70...go figure. :doh:

#11 is a 45wu...20...no issues all is well. 

# 12 is the dirty 30 with a 2 yd cut...so yeah...my dl is about a twist too long. Gotta fix that..which I did as soon as I got home. 18 

#13 is the bunny...lets see how close of a guess I can make...damn I guessed good cuz I have marks and shot 4Xs :chortle: 

#14...55 yds uphill with a cut...the one target I wish I could do over becaus of the rust and dl being a tick off. Shot a 16 and pulled 3 arrows at once with two busted nocks :doh. 

all in all I had a blast shooting and teaching...I can't complain one bit with a 266 half the 1st time outside at all. Now to get to tuning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

Real respectable round for the first time out.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Oh and by the way...I mentioned it previously....but the FIRST shot I took over 40 yds with this bow was on the uphill 50 and it was a HOOTER...

The 1st 60 I shoot was this one...wish they would hurry up and hang some new faces. It's kind of tough to hold on a chewed up face at 60 yds. 









3 targets later was the 65...the one that shoots 66 :wink: 









I shortened the dl one twist and it feels better. Now I just need to get some time to group tune at 60 and play with the side rod a touch...think I need to pull it in a click. But man oh man am I doing a happy dance on the inside looking forward to the next time I can get on a course 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimrau (Dec 27, 2006)

Not field time here yet.
The woods is still full of snow and it is snowing hard now.
We're still ice fishing.
It will be a few more weeks - at least.
I'm getting grouchy!!!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

congrats on getting the ice broken! well done! :thumbs_up


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Good shooting


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

treeman65 said:


> Good shooting


It was ok...not great but not bad either for the 1st time outside at all so I will take it. 

I should make it out after work today for another go round....or maybe I will spend some time at 60 yds group tuning and playing with my side rod location and stab weights to get my hold dialed in....

On second thought I will probably just shoot another half :chortle: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well things are getting a little more dialed in....my dl is about dead nuts I think....I may need to move my side rod out a click because I have a float tendency that needs to be gotten rid of. But overall I am happy with the direction my shooting is going. 

Got out yesterday evening and shot another half....the 2nd time on the course was better then the 1st. 270 with 29 Xs. Still clean on the 60 :wink: and only ONE 18.... I did manage a to have a couple brain farts like dropping on on the 20 :doh: and forgetting to cut the uphill 30 two yards :doh: first shot right out the top. Add the cut and the next shot was a hooter. I did get revenge on that last target. Needed a 19 to shoot a 270 and I knew it...the target is uphill with a slight cut and it's turned slightly which leads to needing to bubble off or hold on the right side of the dot...1st shot I held a little too much right and out it went. But followed it up with 2 Xs and one just out of the X at 5:00. 

I'm still annoyed at the 18 on the 65...and the 19 on the 40. A new face that let's me see the dot would be nice Mr Range Warden. The 3X 19 on the 35f and 50 are also head scratchers. :chortle: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well things are getting a little more dialed in....my dl is about dead nuts I think....I may need to move my side rod out a click because I have a float tendency that needs to be gotten rid of. But overall I am happy with the direction my shooting is going.
> 
> Got out yesterday evening and shot another half....the 2nd time on the course was better then the 1st. 270 with 29 Xs. Still clean on the 60 :wink: and only ONE 18.... I did manage a to have a couple brain farts like dropping on on the 20 :doh: and forgetting to cut the uphill 30 two yards :doh: first shot right out the top. Add the cut and the next shot was a hooter. I did get revenge on that last target. Needed a 19 to shoot a 270 and I knew it...the target is uphill with a slight cut and it's turned slightly which leads to needing to bubble off or hold on the right side of the dot...1st shot I held a little too much right and out it went. But followed it up with 2 Xs and one just out of the X at 5:00.
> 
> ...


Very nice. :set1_applaud: You're tuning in!

I hate the 35F and the 45y


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> It was ok...not great but not bad either for the 1st time outside at all so I will take it.
> 
> I should make it out after work today for another go round....or maybe I will spend some time at 60 yds group tuning and playing with my side rod location and stab weights to get my hold dialed in....
> 
> ...


Hornet..
You KNOW that a "ProActive" archer doesn't make a change, shoot one or two rounds and make another one. It takes more than ONE round to determine if this is "really the truth" or an anomaly. I sure wouldn't be for changing things that quickly. Just sayin' "dialed in" one day may NOT be the case the next...gotta give each and every adjustment TIME and documentation...and proof. Changing things hastily might slip you right on by the "real" sweet spot.

Just another kind and friendly reminder....take it for what it is worth, Hornet!!!

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Hey Hornet, what nocks are those??? Bet they show up well on target??


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

field14 said:


> Hornet..
> You KNOW that a "ProActive" archer doesn't make a change, shoot one or two rounds and make another one. It takes more than ONE round to determine if this is "really the truth" or an anomaly. I sure wouldn't be for changing things that quickly. Just sayin' "dialed in" one day may NOT be the case the next...gotta give each and every adjustment TIME and documentation...and proof. Changing things hastily might slip you right on by the "real" sweet spot.
> 
> Just another kind and friendly reminder....take it for what it is worth, Hornet!!!
> ...


True most times....but it doesn't take me many arrows to know when my dl is too long....I'm not gonna shoot a setup that I know is a couple twist or so off just to keep shooting and confirm it a week later. I know what my ideal dl feels like and what my sight picture should look like and I know what controlling my sight picture is like when it's right. I also know what misses are like when it's long. 

I also don't need to shoot tons of arrows to know if my side rod needs to be moved...see above. 

The changes I made were dead on as far as dl goes. It's about damn near perfect now. Drawing on target on the course ONCE yesterday told me so....even with dumb dumb mistakes I still shot MUCH better...a higher score and a good number of Xs more. 

You have to also know how I setup my bows....yes the other round was my first round outside on a field course but I set this bow up the 2nd week of Dec and have 3-4000 arrows across it now...just none outside at distance until last week. It was already damn close. 

I'm not a newbie to dialing in my setup to me....and for the record all of my too long draw length misses were GONE yesterday....I even missed shots on the right side of the dot. Which NEVER happens when my dl is long...you see I am Pro Active and have an ap for that :wink: I keep more notes and track EVERYTHING. That's how I can make the changes I make. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

RatherBArchery said:


> Hey Hornet, what nocks are those??? Bet they show up well on target??


Bohning Flo Green pin nocks....they show up great...better then anything I have ever shot or seen. Unless the face is just chewed to heck and back with a trillion holes in it. The Flo Orange shows up very well also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Blazer pins??? Just got two dozen and do not care for how loose they sit on the string. They snap on great but float when on the string??? Maybe that is not a bad thing??


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Mine aren't loose. You may need to use a fatter center serving. Remember I shoot 28 strands with .021 center serving. 

But they can be a little loose as long as they are snapping on. Once you have your nocking point tied in they aren't gonna slide anywhere. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> True most times....but it doesn't take me many arrows to know when my dl is too long....I'm not gonna shoot a setup that I know is a couple twist or so off just to keep shooting and confirm it a week later. I know what my ideal dl feels like and what my sight picture should look like and I know what controlling my sight picture is like when it's right. I also know what misses are like when it's long.
> 
> I also don't need to shoot tons of arrows to know if my side rod needs to be moved...see above.
> 
> ...


This is good to see, 'grasshopper'! Notes, documentation, measurements...are so lacking with the vast majority of shooters. More shooters simply move it and go and when it doesn't work out, are clueless as to where things were at the beginning. So many also walk right on by the sweet spot, too, because they either make too large of adjustments, or worse yet change 2, 3, or more things at once and never really know which one was/is the culprit!
With regard to DL...an experienced shooter KNOWS...but so many are out there that are already too long on DL or over bowed...and most won't ever consider moving the poundage (limb bolts) to get things honed in. They're stuck on "XX poundage" hit or miss...and mostly, they miss. Many will spend hundreds of dollars on different arrows instead of moving the limb bolts and tuning the bow to the arrow! Seen it, and so have you.
Most of my comments were advisory in nature and not really directed at you...but more from opening folks' eyes to this 'changing on the fly' stuff.

Tom D.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Mine aren't loose. You may need to use a fatter center serving. Remember I shoot 28 strands with .021 center serving.
> 
> But they can be a little loose as long as they are snapping on. Once you have your nocking point tied in they aren't gonna slide anywhere.
> 
> ...


One thing you should check with regard to nock fit....and this is VERY important....With your arrow dangling from the string and between the knots on the d-loop (the string in a horizontal position), spin the bow string. IF the d-loop "hangs up" or worse yet, the arrow falls off the bow string when you twist the bow string...you have d-loop interference with the nock and this MUST be corrected!

I had a situation recently where I was getting more of a high left tear than what I normally tune to. I had moved the arrow rest more than normal and it wasn't working. I performed the above check, and sure enough..d-loop interference with the arrow's nock!

I first put things back to the documented setting with regard to arrow rest position. Then, all I did was to get rid of the d-loop interference so that I could spin the bowstring and the d-loop didn't grab on the nock and the arrow didn't fall off the arrow rest...and zingo! without anything else being touched, and my preferred paper tear that gives me the tightest grouping at short and long distance was spot on...with ALL of the arrows in my quiver. I never just check ONE arrow...uh-uh...ALL the arrows in the quiver, and my spares get shot.
I don't ever tune to a "bullet hole", but that is just me. If I tune to a bullet hole, then I end up moving the arrow rest at long distance to get the groups and forgiveness...and end up with that slight nock high left tear anyways...so why waste my time with a bullet hole that doesn't work FOR ME?

Check your d-loop interference...most shooters don't do this!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

field14 said:


> This is good to see, 'grasshopper'! Notes, documentation, measurements...are so lacking with the vast majority of shooters. More shooters simply move it and go and when it doesn't work out, are clueless as to where things were at the beginning. So many also walk right on by the sweet spot, too, because they either make too large of adjustments, or worse yet change 2, 3, or more things at once and never really know which one was/is the culprit!
> With regard to DL...an experienced shooter KNOWS...but so many are out there that are already too long on DL or over bowed...and most won't ever consider moving the poundage (limb bolts) to get things honed in. They're stuck on "XX poundage" hit or miss...and mostly, they miss. Many will spend hundreds of dollars on different arrows instead of moving the limb bolts and tuning the bow to the arrow! Seen it, and so have you.
> Most of my comments were advisory in nature and not really directed at you...but more from opening folks' eyes to this 'changing on the fly' stuff.
> 
> Tom D.


Man...I take so many notes when I am setting up a bow and getting it dialed in its like a Nuts and Bolts post :wink: 

I have an arrow that is marked for my dl starting point....I set all of my bows there and then get to work. I go off of feel and pay attention to what my sight picture looks like. I probably shot 1000 arrows from my VE before I shot an indoor round for score. :faint: 

I am at the point that I can't go to the range and shoot 3 arrows and know if my dl needs to be adjusted... I can shoot 5 arrows or less and know if I need to move my side rod when I am setting up a new bow....actually less then that probably. 

When it's right I know it now...the ap I have on my phone that I track everything with I can look at a round and confirm what I think....make the adjustments needed faster and get things dialed in and move on. It is wonderful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

dang it I was feel good about not being a chewy anymore and the brown truck drop off new field goodies So I planned on shooting a round tomorrow and now its supposed to snow tonight what the heck is with this weather. 70s yesterday and snow tonight


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well I am sure you guys aren't gonna far enough snow over night to amount to anything....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Just came through your way tree man and it feels cold enough to snow!!! Heading to Ohio to get the boy a chance at a thunder chicken. Not getting a field round this weekend but much needed work on our lease for this fall.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

RatherBArchery said:


> Just came through your way tree man and it feels cold enough to snow!!! Heading to Ohio to get the boy a chance at a thunder chicken. Not getting a field round this weekend but much needed work on our lease for this fall.


Good luck.you will have to stop on your way thru sometime


----------



## jimrau (Dec 27, 2006)

Still waiting. Not quite field time here.
I took my indoor set-up apart and changed to my outdoor set-up.
But the weather didn't change yet.
It will be another week or two.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well I am sure you guys aren't gonna far enough snow over night to amount to anything....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


None are the group but visibility was bad yesterday. Club had a dang 3d shoot today so I shot those crappy rubber deer with my field setup.


----------



## scottranderson (Aug 9, 2009)

Are you going to the IFAA/NFAA worlds this year hornet?


----------

